# Silversurfer



## leatherface2 (May 29, 2007)

new comic comes to the screen....................think they asked satriani for a tune?


----------



## ohio_eric (May 30, 2007)

That would be kind of cool. But I saw the trailer when I saw Spider-Man 3 and I heard nothing vaguely Satriani-like. The movie looks like it might not be too bad.


----------



## Naren (May 30, 2007)

But it's a sequel to Fantastic Four and that first movie was... not very good.

On IMDB, they have like 30-40 pictures from the new movie. Some of them looked pretty interesting. They have Laurence Fishburne as the silver surfer. Wouldn't have imagined someone like him being the silver surfer (well, technically being his voice only).


----------



## Pauly (May 30, 2007)

FF2 is attempting be slightly more serious and has a bigger budget this time round, so it's quite possible it might be decent. I haven't got high hopes though.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 30, 2007)

I really don't hold out much hope either. The first one wasn't great :/


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 30, 2007)

I never saw the first one, but FF2 looks pretty promising. I really hope Galactus pops up towards the end...


----------



## noodles (May 30, 2007)

None of these can be even remotely as horrible as The Hulk.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 30, 2007)

noodles said:


> None of these can be even remotely as horrible as The Hulk.



 That was such a terrible film...


----------



## MetalMike (May 30, 2007)

I just pulled this out of my drawer after taking a look at this thread.


----------



## leatherface2 (Jun 1, 2007)

any more super heroes that need to come to the big screen?wonder woman?i heard the bionic woman is in the works


----------



## kmanick (Jun 1, 2007)

IronMan is in the works.
Iron Man - Production Photos - Yahoo! Movies

he was my favorite when I was a little kid.
I hope they don't completely fuck it up.


----------



## Vince (Jun 2, 2007)

leatherface2 said:


> any more super heroes that need to come to the big screen?wonder woman?i heard the bionic woman is in the works


----------



## Ancestor (Jun 2, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> I just pulled this out of my drawer after taking a look at this thread.



What is that? Looks good.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 2, 2007)

Carnage Surfer?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 2, 2007)

Apparently Wonder Woman is in the works.

I'd like to see films of some of the B-list DC characters (Nightwing, Huntress or Azrael mainly) although I know it probably won't happen.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 2, 2007)

noodles said:


> None of these can be even remotely as horrible as The Hulk.



Now that was horrible.
One thing was great in it though : editing.


----------



## MetalMike (Jun 2, 2007)

Hawksmoor said:


> Carnage Surfer?


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 3, 2007)

MetalMike said:


>



Wow, when did that happen, maybe I can pick up a TPB or something!


----------



## Pauly (Jun 3, 2007)

Wolverine-Venom was pretty cool too.


----------



## MetalMike (Jun 3, 2007)

Hawksmoor said:


> Wow, when did that happen, maybe I can pick up a TPB or something!



The Amazing Spiderman #430 - 431 I believe. It was part of the series and not a "What-If?" comic. It was a pretty good story overall.


----------



## Heavy Ed (Jun 4, 2007)

If your looking for comic book based movies go to.. E.Favata's Comic Book Movies they pretty much have the word on anything coming out or rumored to be coming out.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 4, 2007)

Superhero Hype! - Spider-Man, Transformers, Fantastic Four, 300, TMNT, X-Men, Superman, Batman, Ghost Rider, Hulk


----------

